# dirt bike advice



## ski stef (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking to purchase a dirt bike for this summer and had a little "discussion" if you want to call it with the SO.  Since I am a total beginner (besides ATV's, which I toured before) we were checking out older Honda CRF 150's.  I spoke with a gent from work who just sold his wife's Honda 230 who he describes as the "least aggresive person."  Now I'm leaning towards a 230 for a bit more power but it seems I should still be considering the 150.  

Anyone ever been in this situation and can give a bit of advice?  I don't want to be left in the dust because I'm on a 150...:???:  I'm about 5'5" and I think the concern for the 230 is the size of the bike itself might be a little big for me.  Will 150 give me enough power for these mountains? I'm trying to set up some appts with some ads on Craigslist early next week.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't know they made 150s and 230s. I always remembers the bikes being 125s and 250s.

Anyway, growing up I was into MTBg and my younger brother into MotoX. He always had dirtbikes and still does. The 2 stroke 125 he had as a teen / young adult was VERY fast, the 250 he has now is a freakin beast. The 250 also weight much more than the 125, so weight is something you should also consider.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 19, 2012)

the bikes shes looking at sound like 4 strokes.  much better for a beginner, or anyone not trying to replace the top end of a motor every season or mix oil.  i would go with the 230, especially if your new, the extra power isnt unmanageable, but will help if your not as on top of your shifting game like a mxer.  especially with hills, i think youd be surprised how quick anyone would get bored on a 150.  a 125 and 250 are 2 strokes, different ballgame altogether, with a completely different powerband and riding style.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 28, 2012)

View attachment 5111

New bike!  First lesson tonight...Success!!


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 28, 2012)

sweet.  honda 4 strokes will not die.  all my riding stuff including bike is sitting in a shed on the east coast.  as spring comes in im getting the itch, find myself checking craigslist for cheap ones (bikes that is)


----------



## eatskisleep (May 1, 2012)

Congrats. Is that the 150 or the 230? can't tell from the pic.


----------



## ski stef (May 1, 2012)

thanks! it's a 230...i've been practicing up and down our dirt road now for the past week.  I love it.  need.more.power.  jk..not yet. but it has been the perfect bike for me to start on.


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2012)

Can you do a wheelie?


----------



## ski stef (May 2, 2012)

Only if I wanted to break my bones ha. I get scared when my back tire skids out. Maybe someday...


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0zit10


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (May 11, 2012)

Nice Congrats! Its nice to see some "motor" love on the forum! I'm on my 8th Dirtbike and I'm only 27! Yikes... Like someone else said, you cannot kill a Honda 4-Stroke, especially an air-cooled one! If you need any advice or technical advice, feel free to PM me!


----------



## ski stef (May 26, 2012)

ok ok.... I was thinking youtube gems  but refrained.  3rd real ride and working on hill climbs (can you call it that?)  Forgot to mute the audio from music....I tried to cut it down and make it as painless as possible.  enjoy. 


I'm loving it!!


----------

